# NETGEAR WGPS606 wireless print server



## nikeman (Oct 4, 2006)

I need help with this device. I have installed it and my printer works but only when the ethernet cable is plugged into it which defeats the whole wireless purpose. I have it plugged into my wireless router and it installed fine but if i unplug the ethernet from the print server it wont work. Whats going on?


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

how are you accessing the internal functions (firmware) of the netgear? did you assign it a static IP and login to it through your browser? you'll have to assign a SSID and probably make it public for now and even disable security for now just to get started. have you consulted any of the online docs at www.netgear.com about getting into the firmware. I couldnt tell you the default login info though it's normally obvious.


----------



## nikeman (Oct 4, 2006)

When i ran the setup program it set an IP and it matched the IP on my router. I also downloaded the latest Firmware for the print server from the netgear website. I am not sure what that firmware is for and I am at a loss at what to do once the setup program finished. It works, just not wirelessly like its supposed to..


----------



## nikeman (Oct 4, 2006)

ok, I have gotten it to work now through my computer and was able to share it with my girlfriends laptop also. But now I have another problem. The scanning and copying features are not working. I push the scan button and nothing happens, same with the copy. I do a lot of copying so I would like to get that working but I do not know how. Any help with this? I have all the HP software installed on my computer...


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

you know, I doubt those functions are available through a wifi or usb hub... as far as I understand it, USB connectivity is necessary for that. If you run the HP software tool called cable check or connectivity check, I gather it fails right?

I can look this up further but I have never seen anyone who's able to do that. It would be kind cool though but I think you'd need some kind of wifi repeater that you can send out virtual usb ports or something...



nikeman said:


> ok, I have gotten it to work now through my computer and was able to share it with my girlfriends laptop also. But now I have another problem. The scanning and copying features are not working. I push the scan button and nothing happens, same with the copy. I do a lot of copying so I would like to get that working but I do not know how. Any help with this? I have all the HP software installed on my computer...


----------



## nikeman (Oct 4, 2006)

it just seems to me that I should at least be able to copy since before when it was hooked directly to the computer, when i pushed the Copy button it would just make a copy without anything coming up on the screen or even having the computer on... But now, nothing happens at all when i push copy! I just feel like this is a very basic feature and that there is a way to make it work. I can live without the scanner..


----------



## smz (Mar 12, 2007)

Check out this article I found while poking around about your issue... I think this guy is on to something:

=========================================================

Almost no multifunction printers work properly with print servers,
wireless or wired. Many don't even print properly (I had a lexmark
X5150, wouldn't print a line).

The problem is that such printers require special bidirectional comms
between printer and PC. This is handled in the driver software on the
PC, but doesn't get handled by the printserver.

This isn't limited to MFDs. My Epson R220 won't work with a USB
printserver, prints half a page then crashes the printserver. And even
when it does "work", none of the useful features function (ink level
monitors, head cleaning, CD printing etc...)

The only fix is to either buy a printserver which is listed as
supported by your printer maker, or buy a printer which is listed as
suppoted by your printserver.

=========================================================



nikeman said:


> it just seems to me that I should at least be able to copy since before when it was hooked directly to the computer, when i pushed the Copy button it would just make a copy without anything coming up on the screen or even having the computer on... But now, nothing happens at all when i push copy! I just feel like this is a very basic feature and that there is a way to make it work. I can live without the scanner..


----------

